# Halloween Betta!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not one to look at many listings on AB but sometimes I find myself being curious to see what people are bidding on.
Look at this fish!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301180815
I love his coloring... Halloween is my favorite time of year :-D


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats a sexi fish!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So cool! Definitely haven't seen one like that... I wonder if the orange will stay or if the black will cover it up??


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

That breeder has some awesome bettas. I love the fancy colored ones.

Different breeder but this HMPK is similar,
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1300842722

And this guy,
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1300842722


I cant get over the colors on the PK's. I want them all!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

You should have seen my face when I saw the pic! lol It was definitely a 'whoa!' moment. O.O


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's awesome! I'd name him Goblin.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Kind of looks like a Koi fish... With ridiculously big fins. lol


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I want him! I want him! I would name him Michael Myers! He is beautiful!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

that is one of my favourite breeders


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow.. If I found one like that in a shop, I'd take it instantly.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

omg look at this one
he has pink lipstick, i just died and went to betta-heaven

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1300869839


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG. I. WANT. HIM.

D; I wish I could get him! LOL.
He's gorgeous! Definitely a Halloween fish!


----------

